# Black screen on boot when switching to framebuffer

## fdelente

Hello.

I'm installing on a new machine that has an "Intel 3rd Gen Core" for chipset, PCI ids

I have compiled the 3.7.0 kernel that came when I webrsync'ed (no 3.9.0 ??)

I have tried enabling the VESA framebuffer module, the intelfb module, none of them or both of them, but I can't get anything on the screen. I don't even know if the kernel boots ok or not, since I can't ssh into the box due to networking problems too (only wifi works out of the box, ethernet needs the alx module that is not included in the kernel; but wifi needs wpa_supplicant and I can't get it to start on boot).

Any hints on this? Can I get a text-mode only console, so that I can see what happens on boot?

Thanks.

----------

## VoidMage

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Section Kernel modesetting + a couple dozen of threads on this forum.

Also,  that's one dysfunctional kernel you've built.

----------

## fdelente

Thanks but your answer is not helping, I wouldn't have posted if I hadn't read threads on this topic, and not found answers in them.

Why do you send me a page on X when I have trouble with the console framebuffer ?? I haven't even installed X yet !

----------

## s4e8

The page say the detail: you must enable KMS, and KMS require fbcon. You didn't enable fbcon, so no console at all.

----------

## Hu

OP: if the advice given so far does not help, please upload a comment stripped version of your kernel configuration to a pastebin so that we can see exactly what you have built.  You can use grep -e '^[^#]' .config | wgetpaste to strip comments and upload it.

----------

## fdelente

Thanks Hu, I finally succeeded in reenabling the console.

Thanks for your offer to help, much more agreeable to read this than this « advocate » answer (advocate to what, righteousness ??)

----------

## VoidMage

 *fdelente wrote:*   

> Thanks for your offer to help, much more agreeable to read this than this « advocate » answer (advocate to what, righteousness ??)

 

No, independent thinking.

Yes, that's sometimes quite hard.

----------

## Jaglover

Yes, fdelente could seriously benefit from reading this. But then again, it's a quite long reading and (s)he was unable to read down to paragraph 2.2 in guide you posted.

----------

## VoidMage

On the other hand, the guide could use some refreshing - I'm nearly certain, that most of the referenced radeon firmware is already shipped with the recent kernels (or rather has been for awhile).

----------

## fdelente

> No, independent thinking.

Ok, so basically « you're on your own » and « RTFM ». Thanks for nothing.

> Yes, that's sometimes quite hard.

LOL !! :^) Not surprising remark.

----------

